

Shenmue 3, the Largest Kickstarter Project Ever? - ekianjo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ysnet/shenmue-3

======
ekianjo
Not in terms of goals, but in terms of expected backing. After it was
announced at the E3, KS crashed and could not display the page anymore. It's
back now, with 700 000 USD already pledged in a matter of an hour.

------
vmorgulis
I know this one: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cig/star-
citizen](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cig/star-citizen)

~~~
ekianjo
Yes Star Citizen may be the only other one that can be used as a benchmark.

------
hoggle
$1,000,000 in about an hour is certainly impressive.

~~~
ekianjo
Maybe that's already something that was never seen before?

